# Wearable Smart device



## fredoziel (Apr 26, 2014)

I was looking for wearable devices for my iphone and Ipad. I found this device named atom. It claims that it will not only charge my phone but also will provide many of the smart features including charging. The website for the device is [removed by mod]. Please let me know about it and please provide me your suggestion for this device


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe you did not realize that device is not yet available?


----------

